# Biking with Achilles Tendonitis



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Any of you guys who have had achilles tendonitis know if riding will make it worse or what kind of riding can you do without making it worse? Can you do lift assisted downhill (green lines only)?


----------



## nhodge (Jul 6, 2004)

Lawson Raider said:


> Any of you guys who have had achilles tendonitis know if riding will make it worse or what kind of riding can you do without making it worse? Can you do lift assisted downhill (green lines only)?


at the very least, get one of those ankle supports that laces up a few inches above your ankle. helped me plenty. and don't over do it. unfortunately, rest is more helpful to recovery than exercising


----------



## uphillbiker (Jul 21, 2014)

When I had it... probably still got it just dont feel it as much was I could only ride without much resistance so no uphill for me because too much pressure on my ankle. I wear a ankle support but also shock absorbing insoles and ones that spread pressure so its not so concentrated on one point, I got these They can help because shocks over a long time and persistently can cause tendonitis to get worse so shock absorbing insoles do exactly what they say on the tin and stop the shock from doing damage. I think also ankle support are good because they correct muscle imbalance which could make things worse.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah. I went to a specialist last week and he recommended some HOFA brand shoes that have a buttload of support on the soles - tried them on and they felt like heaven. Just $150 so couldn't afford them now but will get them when I have enough. I got some insoles for the shoe I have for right now and was considering getting some for the Shimano M088 I just bought. 

The specialist said go ride and knock your socks off... as long as no pain ride away. He said my AT was not showing any danger sings of rupturing (ie:: no bulges on the tendon) and that mountain biking wasn't going to rupture the tendon...The first doctor who is general practice said avoid uphills and take it slow and build back up. 

Well, I figured I would combine the two advices...tossed out the 5 year old Nike's that were worn the heck out and bought the M088's. I found a singletrack trail that doesn't have alot of climbing and started riding Saturday - just a few miles to see how the ankles and shoes felt. No pain. 

Alot of the trails up here in northern Utah are up in the mountains and involve alot of climbing so most of the good stuff may have to wait and see how things go with the flatter stuff. I really want to ride up there - some awesome scenery but want to make sure this ankle heals up.

I will look into the suggestions.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Been almost two months since I was diagnosed. I believe I am almost there..can ride 10 mile paved trails with no pain - doc says still avoid lots of climbing and technical trails. I cannot wait til this is 100%...I miss my dirt!


----------



## mudgirl (Jun 19, 2007)

Lawson Raider said:


> Been almost two months since I was diagnosed. I believe I am almost there..can ride 10 mile paved trails with no pain - doc says still avoid lots of climbing and technical trails. I cannot wait til this is 100%...I miss my dirt!


Glad you're feeling better, and it's good that you are taking it easy until it heals! I didn't and tried to ignore it, and ended up rupturing my achilles last weekend. Now I'm in a hard cast for a month and the dr. said I probably won't be back on a bike for 3-4 months. Ugh. So don't ignore it like I did!


----------

